# Sony Vegas 7.0  Masking Fenster plötzlich verschwunden



## Faithy (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo @ Communitiy

Das Programm das ich benutze ist SonyVegas 7.0 damit erstelle ich AMV sowie MMV. Ich war gerade dabei eine Maske für eine weitere Sequenz zu erstellen und wollte mir diese in der Videovorschau ansehen. Dafür zog ich das Masking Fenster nach links und vergrößerte danach die Videovorschau.
Als ich nun wieder weiter machen wollte mit der angefangenen Maske, war das Fenster plötzlich nichtmehr da, selbst als ich den Clip angklickte und wieder auf den Button für Event-Panorama Cropping klicke, geht das Fenster nicht mehr auf.Es regt  sich nichts mehr 
Bin schon richtig verzweifelt, da somit die ganze Arbeit umsonst gewesen ist.
Was ist nur passiert das dieses Fenster nicht mehr aufgeht? ich kann es auch mit anderen Clips versuchen, das Fenster geht bei keiner Art von Clip/Bild mehr auf.Habe auch schon per Extra versucht wieder das Fenster zu öffnen, leider vergeblich..
Neugestartet hab ich Sony Vegas auch schon und weiß wirklich nicht wie ich das Problem beheben kann.
Danke schonmal fürs durchlesen


----------

